# Gefunden in NL, Lapierre X-Control 210



## Botje (24. November 2015)

Hallo,

Weiß nicht ob dieses Bericht hier am richtige Ort steht..

Ein Mountainbiker in Niederlande hat oben genanntes Lapierre in der nahe von Domburg, NL gefunden. Er vermutet das das Rad ein Deutschen Tourist gehört. Blau/violett Farbe, zwei Halter für Trinkflaschen.



> Aangetroffen in de omgeving van Domburg, Lapierre fully blauw/paars van kleur.
> Voorzien van twee bidonhouders en stickers van Duitse LBS.
> Wie mist deze fully of weet waar hij thuis hoort?
> Mogelijk is hij van een Duitse toerist.



Am besten hier direkt melden: http://www.mountainbike.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=124175

Mfg!


----------

